# Dodeca Sub - Interesting ED 10 driver dipole sub



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is an interesting take on subwoofer design.I wonder if it would dramatically reduce room mode excitation?Any thoughts? http://videos.streetfire.net/category/Trucks^^Offroad/2/752b597e-b098-4744-b08e-995b00cd84ff.htm


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very interesting indeed. I would like to see some measurements on it. It does seem to have limited usefulness, especially considering the placement.


----------

